# "Hangman" noose sissy bar



## spomalley86 (Jan 28, 2020)

I recently acquired this bike that has the hangman sissy bar. I do know these were reproduced some time ago.  Does anyone have the dimensions of the orginal version that came out in the 60s? Thanks in advance
Sean


----------



## unregistered (Jan 29, 2020)

That looks way too rusty to be repop.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 29, 2020)

they don't do chrome like that on repo


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2020)

maybe he thinks someone recently added the noose...


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 29, 2020)

Didn't they reproduce them a few years later? Not recently ofcourse.  I measured, it's about 48 inches in height. I found bill matthews ads saying it was 50 inches in length


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 29, 2020)

spomalley86 said:


> Didn't they reproduce them a few years later? Not recently ofcourse.  I measured, it's about 48 inches in height. I found bill matthews ads saying it was 50 inches in length




how did you measure ?  from the side tip-tip 48"...  if you measure from tip down the front to the end (over the bend) it'll be longer


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 29, 2020)

I will check it out when I get back to base, I was also under the impression the bar had three mounting holes instead of two


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah it's a little over 48 inches


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 29, 2020)

Is that a 20” straightbar frame?


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 29, 2020)

It is a 20 inch double straight bar, I believe a tornado covered in orange housepaint


----------

